# Buck Picture from my Stealth Cam



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

This buck should turn out to be pretty nice this fall, this was taken a week or so ago.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

He's lookin like a shooter. Nice picture and deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

He is coming along nicely. That velvet sure makes those beams look huge too. I am curious because I don't see many folks using game cameras in such an open area extended view. Does this yield more pictures than the setups in confined areas?

I saw a dandy buck tonight from the road. He was with another which was much smaller. The large one appeared to be one of the wider racks I have seen in a long time spanning well beyond the ears. They were too far away to get a real good look but I could certainly telll that they are growing well right now.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Very cool pic!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how many point is he i have an 8 pointer running around my back yard and bedding under my stand for a few months. but i dont know if i will be able to get him because hes lke a pet know


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> how many point is he i have an 8 pointer running around my back yard and bedding under my stand for a few months. but i dont know if i will be able to get him because hes lke a pet know


 You really can't tell yet how many points he will be as his mainbeams are not fully formed yet. I can't see anything more than his G1's formed and and perhaps the G2's beginning. He could end up as a 6 pointer or 8 pointer or who knows. If I had to guess I would put classify him as a smallish 8 or nice 6.

If you have had an 8 pointer around your place for a few months then he would end up being a real dandy. This deer's growth most likely would have been hardly more than spikes a few months ago and probably would not have shown G1's or G2's until maybe the last month.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I was kinda surprised my cam caught this buck this far away, he was definately pushing 30+ feet away from the camera. I positioned this right near the opening of the woods into a field with crops. I could tell they were using this area because the high grass was beat down pretty good. The pictures I've got so far from this spot lead me to believe they are kinda going around that path now, so either I left some human scent or they don't like the flash or they are just coming out of the woods anywhere in that area and the path I thought I found isn't used as much as I thought. I should have some more pictures in the next week or so.

I found a dandy trail that I setup another camera on that is the heaviest used trail I've seen lately. It's located between two crop fields where a 20 foot thicket splits the two fields. The deer are crossing there like mad and I saw about 8 out there the other night. IF I can get the camera to trip and the deer aren't too bunched up I may get some good pics.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice picture! maybe a shooter in a few years, let this lil guy grow up, maybe some day he will look like this one that i saw yesterday....sure was glad i had my camera


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I think we missed the most important part? Notice in the first picture the deer is sticking his tounge out and there's caption that says I'll let you shoot me with a camera but I'm out of here in huntin season!!! LOL
Fishcrazy


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

haha, that is good


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

he's right F4F! I think this year along with a new bow you need to invest in a range finder!!!!! nice looking buck there! Prices?


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

already took care of that problem, no not prices, another secret spot of mine...i think this is going to be a good season for the bucks, last year passed up plenty of young ones, that if they made it should be good ones this year, and i have already seen a couple nice ones in velvet, now if they dont get hit by a car we should be set for November


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have been seeing alot of bucks this year.Nothing big but bucks.We hunt in southern Ohio saw 18 one day an 16 the next.That is a nice buck


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Taken on my 1.3 Moultrie a couple days ago


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Here is a good one from last August. This one was taken with Stealth Cam


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Those last two deer are both very nice deer. Maybe this year with an earlier season I can get one still in velvet to get mounted.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Big Dave, looks like you have some nice deer hitting that spot, do you know if anyone got that buck in the picture from last year


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Still running unless he got hit on the road. Saw him about a week after muzzle loader was over. Little brother is a taxidermist and guessed him at 180+.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

cool, yea he is a good one


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Was it still velvet in that pic? Did you see him after Velvet?


----------

